# DIY CO2



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well guys i just got my yeast today got sugar and baking soda...who does a diy co2? how much of what do you put in. I found a site that said 2 cups of sugar and others that said less, So i was wondering what you think..My co2 didnt do shet so far so idk if the water was to cold at first or what but it wasnt cold or hot..idk just wondering what you guys think. Do you guys want pics just to see how i put it together?

I did:
2 cups of sugar 
1/4teaspoon yeast
A pinch of baking soda
Filled water up to "Shoulder" of 2 Liter soda (Warm water)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

it should start working almost immediately.

Is it bubbling yet?

Sure post up some pics


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Into the tank..Theres a check valv in the middle just not in pic


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

if the mixture is indeed producing CO2, you need to diffuse it somehow to help it absorb into the water with maybe a small airstone or feed it into a small powerhead.
It also helps to keep the CO2 near a filter or something to blow it around the tank as much as possible


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well any idea why theres no bubbles comming out of the air stone?


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well atleast somethings going on i think..i squeezed it and bubbles came out


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

it has to be air tight or the CO2 will escape. is the mixture bubbling?


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

well i glued where my tubeing is like in the lids but bubbling wise they cover the whole top but there super small...maybe ill just try a new batch tomorrow if nothing is going on when i get up...do you do a diy?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

if it is fizzing, thats all it needs to do.

Sorry I don't DIY CO2, it's quite a pain..pressurized with me, all the way


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Heres what it looks like..2 pics idk if there different to much but heres 2



















On the site it says:

You can use any recipe that works for you. The above recipe is a good one because it provides enough sugar to fuel the yeast for several weeks. In addition, it begins with a low population of yeast so that the culture will increase over a longer period of time and thus extend and modulate CO2 production. Adding more yeast will give a greater burst of initial CO2 output, but then the yeast will use up the sugar more quickly and die off more quickly. Using less sugar will decrease the overall lifespan of the culture. The baking soda helps to maintain pH and provide greater tolerance to the buildup of alcohol in the culture medium.

So just wait and see i guess..?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

seems fine to me.

Check your pH and KH levels to find your CO2 ppm in a day or so to see
how much you are getting


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> seems fine to me.
> 
> Check your pH and KH levels to find your CO2 ppm in a day or so to see
> how much you are getting


PH is 7.5 and it took 15drops to turn my water from blue to yellow so 15 for the KH?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i did it before to try it but not anymore.
like the page said if there is alot of sugar and few yeast the co2 supply will last a while but only produceminimal co2 per second while if you did lots of yeast and minimal sugar it would produce lots of co2 but run out sooner.

I would just buy a cheap diffuser or like dippy said hook it up to a powerhead or filter output. If you havnt i would silicone any joints to make sure co2 isnt leaking. It should only take abotu mayby 10 minutes before it starts producing co2. When adding water make sure it is luke warm.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

So im guessing 15 is low...ill put on and airstone then put it in a filter i guess n see how that goes. what do you think?


----------

